# POS thieves got my camp house on the trinty



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

When hurricanes come the thugs in the cities vandalize the houses of evacuees. When the Trinity River floods the crackheads vandalize the houses that are unoccupied. Since the river finally went down enough for me to get to my house I went there today. Thieves took guns, two generators, tools, propane stoves, propane water heater and fuel. Left electrical devices such as tv and window AC units. I guess they have no need for those since they have no electricity in whatever abandoned house they live in. They also took my game cams I had around the house...should have hid them better. I am really fond of the river bottoms but the people that live in the Plaza and Dayton Lake Estates suck! 

Anyway the ramp at HWY 90 is screwed. It will be interesting to see how the sandbar looks when the water goes down. There is even sand piled up where the trailers use to be.


----------



## chemdawg (Aug 31, 2014)

during hurricane Katrina I was stationed at Ft hood we were sent to New Orleans we would drive by house that had not water at all no power. I counted 187pr of Nike she boxes these people would steal just about anything but what they needed. 
On one block the town houses were connected as long as the block the would break end through the side wall and then break steal every thing they wanted from one house and then move to the next by breaking though the wall so it would not set off any alarms i think they got 14homes at one time. it was sick the stuff they would steal when they have no food or water I feel for you


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

At least they didn't break into your truck and steal your sock!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

They are maggots, best of luck from this point on.


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

> At least they didn't break into your truck and steal your sock!


 Funny thing is I thought about moving that sock before I took the picture but then just said ah screw it. One time I had an old pair of shoes in the back of my truck that got stolen while at that boat ramp. When I say old shoes I mean old grass stained shoes coming apart at the seems that were my designated grass mowing shoes.


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Sorry to hear that man. I hate a thief.

Red


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

scubaru said:


> At least they didn't break into your truck and steal your sock!


Well he's got a good identifying pic of it now to turn over to the popo in case they do.

Sorry you have to deal with this krap those pos meth heads did to you .


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for the support. Can't complain too much it's been 25 years since the last break in. That's a pretty good run for a house in the bottoms.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

You will probably never find any of it, but I would report it to sheriff's office. Maybe start looking around in the pawn shops.


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

I have not reported it yet but I guess I should. I checked the pawn shop in Dayton but didn't see anything. Drove by a couple of houses (if you want to call them that) in the Plaza but didn't see anything laying around that I recognized. There are a couple more make shift homes in the woods in the Plaza but I can't just drive by those. Have to walk to them and I'm just not sure about all that. Pretty sure something would go seriously wrong.


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

dang thieves are everywhere . just as mobile as you and i . hate this happened to you all .


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Man I hate to hear that! Me and the wife dropped by the ramp yesterday and about 90% sure I can launch, may give it a try in a day or so. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## letsgofishin (Sep 28, 2009)

*MAGGOTs is to NICE of a name for THEM BOOGERS*



coup de grace said:


> They are maggots, best of luck from this point on.


I lost all of my guns in KENIFICK in 95 while I was out of town. The SOBs musta come down the river and busted out a window on the back of my house and took all my guns!

If you shoot one of them all you would hear is what little ANGELS they WERE!!

SOBs I say git rid of um!! The LAW is not gonna help (I'm not bad mouthing the LAW just stating a fact) I have a high respect for our law officers but they can't be everywhere like the trash that does this kind of thing!!!
:texasflag


----------



## Flippin' Crazee (May 14, 2015)

I would never leave anything of real value in a camp house. When i first got out of high school i moved in with a guy and his girlfriend that i thought was a cool guy. The first time i went fishing with him we were cruising down the intercoastal and he pulled up to the bank to "go to the restroom". Next thing i know he is kicking in the door and stealing everything that he could carry in his jon boat. I lived with him for 2 weeks and got the heck out. At that age i didn't realize that there are people out there that do nothing but steal and camp houses are easy targets to them.


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

> The SOBs musta come down the river and busted out a window on the back of my house and took all my guns!


 Yep, when the water is as high as it has been they can leave their front porch in a boat, pull up to a house front porch in a boat, steal everything, then unload back at their front porch. Its a real shame. I am getting the cameras that send me pictures to my phone when they take a photo. They will be hid a lot better than my last ones and there will be more of them. I called the LCSO and let them know that there may come a day when I will need their assistance when a camera sends me a picture of a thief. They told me they will not get in a boat in order to get to my camp house and arrest the thief. Since I can only get there by boat the LCSO is useless to me. Called the GW in the area but he has not returned my call yet. POS criminals seem to always have the upper hand. The victim is screwed all the way around.


----------

